# Epson L380 mensaje de atasco de papel



## el_patriarca (Jun 30, 2018)

Buenos días. Tengo una impresora Epson l380. El otro día se dio un atasco de papel y el papel fue retirado, aunque se rompió en pedazos al sacarlo.

Revisé la impresora y vi que ya no existen pedazos de papel dentro de la impresora. También he limpiado algunas áreas con tinta chorreada. Sin embargo, hay un led que sigue indicando atasco de papel. Y lo peor, un ruido horrible causado por la correa que desplaza el cabezal de impresión: el motor continúa girando cuando el cabezal ya llegó al extremo.

He intentado este tutorial: SOLVED: Error says paper jam, but there is not. What could cause this? - Epson Printer
, pero el problema persiste.

Estoy revisando unos tutoriales donde, mediante un programa, se "resetea" la impresora. Agradezco la ayuda de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2018)

Puede que aún quede un pedazo en algún lugar del mecanismo, deberias quitar las cubiertas y observar con cuidado, si hace ese ruido algo ha quedado trabado


----------



## el_patriarca (Jul 1, 2018)

El problema del ruido (la cinta) ya no existe. Ahora solo queda el problema del led de atasco de papel. Estoy viendo videos donde me indica que haga limpieza de ciertas piezas, pero el problema sigue


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2018)

Vas a tener que desarmar para que te quede todo el mecanismo a la vista, no hay otra forma, algún sensor o quedo tapado, o atascado por un pequeño trozo de papel, a veces para sacar una miserable tirita hay que hacer todo un lío, pero es la única forma, si tenes aire comprimido aprovechalo para limpiar


----------



## el_patriarca (Jul 4, 2018)

Acabo de descubrir que todavía tenía garantía, lo llevé a la sucursal de Epson donde le dieron una buena limpiada y se solucionó. Me recomendaron que no se debe sacar el papel jalándolo y por el mismo lado por donde entró. Y que además haga limpieza de cabezales y revise la tinta SIEMPRE.

Dejo este vídeo donde se ve lo que le hicieron a la impresora:


----------

